# Torsion Key or Timbren??



## tsmith55 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a 2007 Chevy 2500HD crew cab pickup that I just put an 8'6" Western V plow on. Even after having my torsion bars turned up the pickup still is low in the front with the plow on and the tires rub when I turn. Does anyone have any suggestions or experience with or for this problem? I have read a lot of information about torsion keys and/or timbrens but I am not sure which way to go.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

Timbrens. We did it for our 2007 GMC 3500 with a Western Wide-OUt


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I just added timbrens to my 92 chevy. Still did not mount the plow yet with them but Im sure they will help it out a lot.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

tsmith55;1653308 said:


> I have a 2007 Chevy 2500HD crew cab pickup that I just put an 8'6" Western V plow on. Even after having my torsion bars turned up the pickup still is low in the front with the plow on and the tires rub when I turn. Does anyone have any suggestions or experience with or for this problem? I have read a lot of information about torsion keys and/or timbrens but I am not sure which way to go.


Do you put any ballast in the bed?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Sumo springs, cheaper and better ride....


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

Timbrens all the way. I have an 04 2500hd with an 8.5 poly. Timbrens made a huge difference. Ballast helps alot as well. I make 2 stacks of tractor weights in rear of both wheel wells. Put 1,000lbs back there as well as any salt and my snow blower.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

You're talking about 2 things that really do not correlate to each other for what you are looking for. 

Cranking your torsion bars may rise it a bit but with stock keys not much and it throws off the alingment. Timbrens are for support of the bump so it wont hit so hard when your shocks are in use. Timbrens DO NOT lift the front end. 

What do you want to do? Lift the front end? Install different keys and or a 2" lift kit. 
Prevent tire rub? Run stock tires as I can not believe the stock ones rub with as much room is in the wheel wells. 

For my 04 Chevy 2500 HD I did keys and a 2" lift kit which replaced the upper control arms and also installed air shocks on the front. 
My truck has no sag and with the air shocks is very easy on the front end while hitting pot holes or RR tracks. I have no Timbrens on the front and it never even hits the bump stops. I run 265-16 tires and could go bigger with no rub.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Like REAPER said....what size tires do you have on your truck that it's still rubbing. I have a 2003 2500hd duramax with 265/75/16 on stock wheels and a wideout out front and it doesn't come close to rubbing. I put timberens in to help support the extra weight. They don't raise the truck at all. Do you have aftermarket wheels with a different backs pacing that is causing the rub?


----------

